# dose increase, tsh increase?



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am not really understanding my lab results... I am on a higher synthroid dose, and my tsh went UP, not down. Overall I am feeling pretty good, not nearly as energetic as I was when I first noticed my dose increase though, but I am not getting really cold or dreadfully tired.
here is my feb labs, after I was on 75mcg, then April @ 88mcg

tsh 1.93 / 2.3
free t3 (2.3-4.2) 2.8 / 2.7
free t4 (.8-1.8) 1.1 / 1.1

As for the other levels- my free t3 has consistently dropped by .1 every dose increase and my free t4 has always been at 1.1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> I am not really understanding my lab results... I am on a higher synthroid dose, and my tsh went UP, not down. Overall I am feeling pretty good, not nearly as energetic as I was when I first noticed my dose increase though, but I am not getting really cold or dreadfully tired.
> here is my feb labs, after I was on 75mcg, then April @ 88mcg
> 
> tsh 1.93 / 2.3
> ...


Well; durn! Could be you are burning up your thyroxine replacement? As you feel better, one tends to do more and more necessitating constant titration every 8 weeks until the patient stabilizes on a partcular dose.

Have you made any changes in your diet, supplements or meds? Either add or take-away? Have you been ill w/ a flu, virus, cold.................anything like that?

Are you taking iron or calcium too close to your T4?


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

well, I am definately doing more physically and mentally- so that actually makes sense that I 'burn it up' more. I don't take supplements, and I have nothing around when I take my synthroid (I wake up at 4:30 am to take my pill then go back to bed) and nothing there has changed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> well, I am definately doing more physically and mentally- so that actually makes sense that I 'burn it up' more. I don't take supplements, and I have nothing around when I take my synthroid (I wake up at 4:30 am to take my pill then go back to bed) and nothing there has changed.


One cannot titrate to quickly so when you get your labs next time, you will probably need an increase but that does remain to be seen.

When are your next scheduled labs? I truly think it is a matter of getting you stabilized on a dose that is proper for what you do and your life-style. If you are really active, this could take some time.

As you continue to feel better and better, you will do more and more. Until you level out. As we all know, we can only do so much but a lot depends on what our bodies were used to before we got sick.


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

these last labs were from this monday- I go in next monday to see the doctor about it, andhe usually schedules my next appt about 6/7 weeks out with labs a few days before. I get so excited at the thought of each dose increase- makes me think "oh boy, how much am I going to be able to get done then?" LOL! I haven't done much of anything in years, and just this year I have been painting and getting outside more, cleaning more, and I am even in the process of applying to grad school! I love feeling better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> these last labs were from this monday- I go in next monday to see the doctor about it, andhe usually schedules my next appt about 6/7 weeks out with labs a few days before. I get so excited at the thought of each dose increase- makes me think "oh boy, how much am I going to be able to get done then?" LOL! I haven't done much of anything in years, and just this year I have been painting and getting outside more, cleaning more, and I am even in the process of applying to grad school! I love feeling better!


We all love to hear that you feel better; it's an awesome feeling and one which we have had a tendency to forget!

Sounds like your doc is "on it" and I hope he stays with you on this until you are functioning at your level best.


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

well, i totally expected to get a dose increase on my synthroid, instead- they changed my rx to Tirosint, same dose I am currently on, and said that maybe the way it absorbs will help my thyroid levels?? I haven't started it yet, the pharmacy had to special order it and it will be in tomorrow.


----------

